# Scores for the Six cello Suites: which one?



## Beethovensheadphone (Nov 19, 2009)

there are many scores out there for the cello suites.
i would like to know which one to buy.
it probably matters who arranged the piece (s) or published them..
i would like some help

thank you =)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

If you're just studying them get the urtext.
If you're learning them, I like Pablo Casals' edition, though don't be really dependent on any one version.


----------

